
How to Tell Someone’s Age When All You Know Is Her Name – FiveThirtyEight - BeautifulData
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-to-tell-someones-age-when-all-you-know-is-her-name/
======
andrewclunn
Since that data is freely available it's too bad they didn't make an automated
report system where users could enter a name. Still cool though.

